
A lesson in shortcuts (2012) - tosh
https://plus.google.com/101960720994009339267/posts/R58WgWwN9jp
======
ainar-g
This might be an out-of-nowhere question, but seeing how we're discussing Rob
Pike and Plan 9 here, why does Plan 9's rc shell need the $path variable, when
you could just bind all binary directories onto or behind /bin/?

------
kyrra
If you want to read the HN comments on this from 7 years ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4331855](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4331855)

~~~
wodenokoto
That HN discussion is mentioned by the top commenter on G+, saying: "The
discussions there were hardly interesting, however", which I thought was kinda
funny.

------
monort
From comments, not sure if this is a joke itself.

 _dd is horrible on purpose. It 's a joke about OS/360 JCL. But today it's an
internationally standardized joke. I guess that says it all._

